# Live-Workshop "Color Grading & Color Finishing mit Adobe Photoshop"



## Martin Schaefer (12. September 2009)

*Heute um 16:00 Uhr *werde ich einen spontan angesetzten Live-Workshop zum Thema *"Color Grading & Color Finishing mit Adobe Photoshop"* machen.
Natürlich ist die Teilnahme kostenlos!
Teilnehmen kann jeder über den folgenden Link:
*http://experts.na3.acrobat.com/directorforum*

Erzähl es ruhig weiter, auch deinen Freunden und Bekannten - alle sind herzlich eingeladen!

Viel Spaß und bis gleich
Martin


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. September 2009)

Das Buffet ist eröffnet, immer reinspaziert. 

Bis gleich und hoffentlich zahlreich
Martin


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. September 2009)

Danke an die wenigen, die dabei waren, mir hat es trotzdem Spaß gemacht,
auch wenn es zugegeben sehr spontan und möglicherweise nicht perfekt
vorbereitet war. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal, dann vielleicht wieder etwas früher verkündet.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Sturmrider (16. Februar 2010)

Eine Aufzeichnung gibt es zu diesem Tutorial nicht zufällig oder?


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo!



Sturmrider hat gesagt.:


> Eine Aufzeichnung gibt es zu diesem Tutorial nicht zufällig oder?


Ein Archiv wäre sicherlich interessant.
Muss ja nicht gleich für 10 Jahre sein, aber 1-2 Jahre sollten OK sein..... irgendwann werden die Workshops ja durch neue Programmversionen uninteressant.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Februar 2010)

Von diesem sehr spontan veranstalteten Workshop gibt es keine Aufzeichnung.
Mir war damals einfach ganz plötzlich danach, einen zu machen, ohne großes
Tamtam. Aber es gibt natürlich keinen Grund, warum man dieses Thema nicht
nochmal vor größerem Publikum wiederholen sollte. 

Ich notier es mir mal für mögliche künftige Workshops von mir.

Gruß
Martin


----------

